# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Sybase ASA Error -98: Authentication violation

## hiren01it

I have used Sybase sql anywhere to store data.

My application connect to Sybase database through hibernate. When i try to update database first time it allows to update data next time onwards sybase does not allow to update database and it gives error : *ASA Error -98: Authentication violation*.

I want to know why sybase gives Authentication violation.

What should i do to update data properly ?

Thanks,
Hiren

----------

